# Is there a FREE scientific calculator emulator software i can download?



## i_hate_toms

Hi everyone, m sorry that m asking more questions than writing answers here, but this is the ONLY forum where people are decent and don't fight over petty stuff. I love this forum and really don't want to go anywhere else for my answers, most other forums are full of rude people. 
Okay, here's the question, 
I need to carry the computer and this scientific calculator to college.
The scientific mode of the Windows 8 in-built calculator doesn't work for me, because it doesn't have calculus and cannot solve ∫(x)dx and differential equations. If there's a PROPER scientific calculator emulator which looks and behaves like my Casio fx-991W ( http://bit.ly/YjvqTy ), please help me with the link.
Carrying a calculator isn't a big deal. The real problem is having to switch between the computer for note taking, and the calculator every time i stumble upon something which requires calculus. Kinda' slows me down. It'd be easier if i could do everything on the computer, and carry the real calculator only for exams.
Thanks for reading


----------



## strollin

How about this one: http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ultimate-scientific-calculator-microsoft-and-its-free.htm


----------



## i_hate_toms

*This is why i LOVE you guys!! *



strollin said:


> How about this one: http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ultimate-scientific-calculator-microsoft-and-its-free.htm



Awesome!! This calculator is even better than my Casio 
Thanks strollin, this is the best calculator emulator on a PC I've ever seen!
You rock. Long live CF. Thanks again, this really really helped a lot :good:


----------



## AntimatterAsh

If you can get online, you could try Wolfram Alpha...which can solve mostly anything.


----------

